# LS1 to LS7 conv



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

Well my thirst for power claims my mind yet again. After alot of consideration and numerous jaunts down the turnpike pushing 141, ive decided i need more power and i need more motor. I decided i would like to drop in an LS7. It does not have to be new, hell i dont care if it doesnt run, i look forward to rebuilding the engine myself (with some help from those in the central florida area that want to assist ofcourse) and mate it up to possibly a 6L85E auto transmission. I welcome any and all suggestions and any help you nice folks are willing to offer. I plan on makeing an entire build log with tons of pictures but i need help to make this happen. Is anyone willing to pitch a hand and give some advice?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It would be cheaper and easier to build up the stock motor with forced induction. Someone has dropped a LS7 in a GTO before, it was cool but not impressive for the power it put down. To me pulling up to a car show and saying I have an LS7 in my GTO is not worth it. The troulble involve buying the motor and tranny to work with the GTO is not worth the time and money. It can be done, but it is alot easier to build a 408.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS7 isn't worth the price. If anything, I would build up the LS1 you already have. People look down at the LS1 for some reason but it isn't a bad motor at all.


----------



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

:willy: alright i guess that makes sence. I do like the LS1 but im not sure what i have to do to get 600 at the rear wheels. Im debating supercharge vs turbocharge. so ok ill stick with the ls1 what do u guys suggest and who is willing to help me get this goad the way she should be?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Goat Runner said:


> :willy: alright i guess that makes sence. I do like the LS1 but im not sure what i have to do to get 600 at the rear wheels. Im debating supercharge vs turbocharge. so ok ill stick with the ls1 what do u guys suggest and who is willing to help me get this goad the way she should be?


Whats your budget? Is it a DD? M6 or A4?

I'm at 38x to the wheels with my mods. LPE GT2-3 cam, LS6 springs, 243 heads, ported H\I\TB, jba catless mids and jba catback, KCC CAI, and a tune

Keep in mind I'm on stock exhaust manis and my cam is VERY mild also. I'm also in need of a clutch soon because the stocker really can't handle any extra power. I'm at 45k miles also


----------



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

budget 6k its an a4 which id love to make an a6, and im thinking heavy cam but what am i going to have to do to the rear end?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

A stroker kit will deliver solid torque gains too, plus most kits are forged components, so you can throw heavy boost at it too.

Personally I don't want to put down more than 500 to the wheels, in fact I'd be happy with 450. 600+ seems unstreetable. Punching it at 70 and getting wheelspin is too dangerous for me. On top of that, now you're talking about needing a beefcake clutch (and maybe a flywheel), a solid driveshaft, and possibly thicker halfshafts.


----------



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

so 5oo then? so wouldnt i still need to do something to the rear end, i hear they cant handle over 400


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

For $4000 I doubt you will hit your goal and build a safe car.

If I could do it again and had your budget with an A4 I would

1. Rebuilt/upgraded rear with gears from Rocksand Racing
2. Headers/catless mids
3. Cam w/ springs,retainers ect...
4. Fast intake mani
5. Tune
6. Trans cooler and Stall (depending on cam size)

Keep in mind suspension to put the power to ground also!


----------



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

so what would u recommend as an semi aggressive cam? i guess i should start like all others do and get a cai, but im not going a traditional one u can buy im thinking of doing a custom job that will sit on each side of the block (dual head). Its going to take some plotting out but in the end its functional and appealing under the hood if i do it in chrome and red.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Goat Runner said:


> so what would u recommend as an semi aggressive cam? i guess i should start like all others do and get a cai, but im not going a traditional one u can buy im thinking of doing a custom job that will sit on each side of the block (dual head). Its going to take some plotting out but in the end its functional and appealing under the hood if i do it in chrome and red.


Its been done before. Not worth the time, money, or negative preformce specs it will probally net.


----------

